# Need help burton ruler



## Xxbsurfer4life1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I am new to this sport and i need to buy new boots for this weekend. I like and alsomthe way they fit the burton ruler. I usually wear size 8 or 81/2 in regular shoes (sneakers) I tried size 9 and i think they fit good. Do you guys think burton ruler run small????


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I wear size 13s in street shoes and have a size 13 burton rulers.
they seem to work well - had 'em for a few years.


----------



## Xxbsurfer4life1 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Dc scout 2012 or 2013??????*

I went to the snowshop today and i tried the. Burton ruler and. They hurted my foot a lot so i figured out that they werent the right boot for me. I also triend the DC scout and they felt like i was wearing regular shoes so confortable and light ihey were just perfect. Now i am trying to decide if i am ging to buy the dc scout 2012 which i like better lookwise or the scout 2013? Please i need you guys advise

Thank you


----------



## AllMtrH22 (Dec 7, 2012)

If you wear size 8 shoes, you probably need size 8 or smaller boots. Snowboard boots are really tight when new and will pack out about half a size.


----------



## Xxbsurfer4life1 (Jan 10, 2013)

AllMtrH22 said:


> If you wear size 8 shoes, you probably need size 8 or smaller boots. Snowboard boots are really tight when new and will pack out about half a size.


Which one do younthink is a better boot the dc scout 2012 or the 2013? Lookwise i like the black and grey 2012 model. What do you think?


----------



## AllMtrH22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Xxbsurfer4life1 said:


> Which one do younthink is a better boot the dc scout 2012 or the 2013? Lookwise i like the black and grey 2012 model. What do you think?


I have no idea. What you want is a boot that fits your foot properly first and then choose a flex for the type of riding youre doing. Probably a mid stiff boot for a bit of everything


----------



## Xxbsurfer4life1 (Jan 10, 2013)

AllMtrH22 said:


> I have no idea. What you want is a boot that fits your foot properly first and then choose a flex for the type of riding youre doing. Probably a mid stiff boot for a bit of everything


I am a beginner intermediate rider And those 2 boots felt so confortable for me, now i am trying to buy the best out of those boots?


----------



## AllMtrH22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Well since they are the same boot then theres probably not much difference. Go with whats cheaper unless the newer model has some sort of feature you want.


----------



## Xxbsurfer4life1 (Jan 10, 2013)

AllMtrH22 said:


> Well since they are the same boot then theres probably not much difference. Go with whats cheaper unless the newer model has some sort of feature you want.[/QUOT
> 
> I think i am going with the 2012 i like them better the way they look .
> Thank you for your advise


----------

